# Lock screen

## lefsha

Как отключать доступ к машине в случае текстового режима?

Спасибо.

----------

## ABVGD

app-misc/vlock ?

----------

## lefsha

 *ABVGD wrote:*   

> app-misc/vlock ?

 

Спасибо, но я не понял. Это что, мне надо

выполнить эту программу? А нафига тогда лочить,

если я с тем же успехом могу отлогинится?

Речь о том, чтобы например если что-то компилится

или выполняется программа пойти пить кофе

и не позволить кому-то сие дело прервать.

В этот момент я никак не могу выполнить что-то

в текущей консоли.

Конечно все можно предусмотреть заранее,

но тогда лучше вообще комп не включать...

Другое дело нажал три кнопки и пошел отдыхать...

----------

## viy

Ну ты прям как в винде хошь  :Wink: 

Можно для сборки написать скрипт, с перенаправлением вывода в лог-файл (или просто так: make > make.log 2>&1 &), запустить его в баше на заднем плане (с & в конце команды) --- и у тебя консоль свободна, можешь еще что-нить делать. Или vlock + кофе. Надо на процесс глянуть: tail -f лог-файл.

----------

## lefsha

В этом то и смысл, что если заранее что-то делать (думать),

то можно извернуться и не нужно это будет.

Хоть по крону запустил, а сам отлогинился.

Речь то как раз о спонтанности сего процесса.

Мне вот интересно что у автора  в голове было

когда он это писал...

Скорее всего он совсем не понимал что делал...

Ладно проехали. Значит нет ничего...

----------

## viy

Странный ты человек...

 *lefsha wrote:*   

> Мне вот интересно что у автора в голове было
> 
> когда он это писал...
> 
> Скорее всего он совсем не понимал что делал...

 

Автор как раз отлично понимал то, что он делал. А вот ты --- не понимаешь, что делал он это в первую очередь для себя, и если программа используется не только им, а многим кол-вом других людей, то это только плюс ему.

Если же тебя что-то не устраивает/не хватает, то у тебя есть две возможности:

1. найти то, что тебе надо в другом софте;

2. сделать самому --- добавить функии к сущ. софтине или написать свою.

И не надо наезжать --- без таких авторов не было бы OpenSource.

----------

## lefsha

Я не наезжаю.

А количество серого вещества в голове к OpenSource

отношение не имеет.

И с такими программистами у Windows еще долго

будет 99% пользователей...

P.S. Не наездом это объясняется с той точки зрения,

что кол-во людей могущих писать нормальный - адекватный

софт стремится к нулю. Будь то Linux или Windows.

Пример Linux просто показывает 2 крайности.

Либо unix-way и плевать на пользователя, либо

передираем все с Windows. Очень редко встречается

что-то посередине. Опять же констатация факта

без наездов на кого бы то ни было.

----------

## viy

Продолжим off-топик  :Cool: 

Я в данный момент пользуюсь mutt'ом для мыла. Решил, ради интереса, перескочить на что-нить визуальное. Облом-с --- ни один монстр, вроде evolution, thunderbird, sylpheed (простите, кого забыл) не смог импортировать мои папки с почтой в maildir-формате.

Вот вам и достойная середина.

Не говоря уже о том, чтобы хранить свои native-папочки в том-же maildir'е. Будь этот функционал в evolution, я бы пересел.

Обратно к теме --- я тут подумал (случается  :Very Happy: ) --- консоль изначально была предназначена для удаленного доступа через модем (тут могу и наврать). И там требуемый тебе функционал был не нужен. IMHO.

Ты бы порылся в сети на тему Security в Линухе, наверняка это где-то поднималось.

А еще --- зачем тебе лочить консоль, если что-то собирается, причем "вдруг"? По опыту --- если я, к примеру, системные пакеты обновляю, то сборку запускаю удаленно (а удаленно --- это Xы или винда, и то, и другое можно залочить). А вот уже инсталляцию очно контролирую, и всякие другие "срочные дела" посылаю.

----------

## lefsha

Полностью согласен. Имел ту же проблему

с переводом почты из под Windows.

Как я уже отмечал "очень умные" разработчики

из Mozilla догадались прописывать полный путь

к каждому отдельному файлу из  пользовательского профайла.

в итоге как казалось перенести просто профайл из

под виндов в домашний каталог линуха не представляется

возможным. Нужно сидеть и импортировать каждую

отдельную папку - благо они одного формата...

Это когда-то Netscape4.7 позволял делать с почтой что угодно

и хранить ее где угодно. Но по новым веяниям это

оказалось не нужным или не правильным.

Так что как я и говорил действительно писать программы,

чтобы было не стыдно умеют очень немногие.

Приятно сознавать что среди них есть наши люди.

Тот же Рошал может по праву гордится всем что

он сделал. Как и известная RIT Labs.

Вроде бы рынок почтовых программ был давно поделен,

а они пришли и сделали продукт который на голову лучше

всего остального. Вот только портировать это под

Linux никто не торопится...

А насчет консоли в Linux это вообще отдельный разговор.

Абсолютно правильно сказано что предназначалась она

для нелокального доступа и кроме того с машины

у которой вместо клавиатуры некоторое подобие знако-генератора когда тумблерами можно выставить код который посылается по сети.

Иначе мне не понять какой умник отменил работу всех

нормальных клавишь которые есть опять же у всех.

Почему надо так страшно извращаться чтобы пришлось

где-то специально определять эти клавишы, либо

пользоваться хитрой комбинацией с ESC.

И постоянно когда читаешь, а почему собственно - 

отвечают, что мол бывают такие клавиатуры или там

телетайпы которым такие хитрые клавиши не доступны.

Но как ни странно никогда в жизни их не видишь...

Так может делать как для людей, а уж извращаться

для извращенцев?... Неет - мы не ищем легких путей.

Тут ведь любимый редактор VIM.

Мне до сих пор не доступно почему перемещать

курсор нужно буквенными клавишами вместо обычных

стрелочек? Это что мазохизм? Ну ведь ладно бы

какой-то дурак написал, а все бы посмеялись

и ушли. Нет кругом слышно что это самый крутой

редактор, что нужно только привыкнуть...

Так ведь и в квартиру можно через окно залазить.

Тоже будет ничего, достаточно понять что двери

может не быть, а к этому можно привыкнуть...

MC под X. Почему там даже те убогие возможности

не работают??? У меня значит и видюха неплохая

и проц позволяет X гонять, но вот клавиатура

как была убогой так и осталась, в смысле могла быть

убогой...

Про сами X я тоже молчу. Выдавать картинку через

TCP протокол это ж надо додуматься...

Это ж понятно, для тех ребят сделано которые сидя в Китае гоняют свои X где-то в Беркли и режутся там в Quake...

И я начинаю верить что таких большинство...

Иначе зачем весь этот огород.

Я вообще удивлен крутости linux программистов которые

при таком раскладе умудряются всего в 2 раза медленней

гонять графику чем на винде...

А твои слова абсолютно справедливы.

Это я уже давно читал. 99 процентов ребят сидят

в консоле чужого кмопьютера с клавой у которой половины клавишь нет или облиты пивом до отсутствия контакта.

И им надо умудрится используя всего 3 клавиши набирать

текст и гонять кваку...

Я охотно верю.

И лочить консоль им совсем не зачем.

Все равно кроме них в этих 3 клавишах никто не разберется.

Вообще то самый шик это удаленно в терминале

на vim делать постер в TeX формате, который через интернет

просматривать у себя посредством веб камеры которая фотографирует готовый DVI или PDF и отсылает по крону тебе

каждые 5 минут. А смотреть лучше всего через переводчик

который конвертит графический файл в изображения

ASCII которые могут быть просмотрены тут же в любимом

VIM. А еще лучше распечатывать его каждый раз на

матричном принтере.

Эх романтика...

P.S. Без всякой злобы и ненависти ко всем участникам.

И никаких наездов.

----------

## ZByte

 *viy wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Я в данный момент пользуюсь mutt'ом для мыла. Решил, ради интереса, перескочить на что-нить визуальное. Облом-с --- ни один монстр, вроде evolution, thunderbird, sylpheed (простите, кого забыл) не смог импортировать мои папки с почтой в maildir-формате.
> 
> 

 

ну не могу сказать про evolution и sylpheed, но (!), зуб даю!  что thunderbird хранит всю свою почту в maildir-формате! Т.е. ты берёшь свои папочки просто копируешь в дерево папок твоего аккаунта в thunderbird и всё! он сам всё увидит, прочитает и проиндексирует всю почту.  Причём это как под линуксом, так и под виндами, всё работает одинаково.

 *viy wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Обратно к теме --- я тут подумал (случается ) --- консоль изначально была предназначена для удаленного доступа через модем (тут могу и наврать). И там требуемый тебе функционал был не нужен. IMHO.
> 
> 

 

Какой модем? ребята вы что??? а как же RS-232 ??? очень много лет назад и по сей день без этого порта и без возможности работать консоли с выводом на любое последовательное устройство не мыслима просто жизнь. Вы по технической не просвещённости просто не представляете сколько устройств можно сконфигурировать только (!) через удалённую консоль.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> А еще --- зачем тебе лочить консоль, если что-то собирается, причем "вдруг"? По опыту --- если я, к примеру, системные пакеты обновляю, то сборку запускаю удаленно (а удаленно --- это Xы или винда, и то, и другое можно залочить). А вот уже инсталляцию очно контролирую, и всякие другие "срочные дела" посылаю.

 

а програм залочивания консоли нету и я думаю, что никогда не будет, так как нету такой проблемы, эта функциональность никому не нужна, просто вы пытаетесь работать в консоли так, как будто это графическая оболочка! Эх, где всеми забытые времене ДОСа.....

 *lefsha wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Тут ведь любимый редактор VIM.
> 
> Мне до сих пор не доступно почему перемещать
> ...

 

Я тебе могу объяснить: просто ВИМу уже столько лет, сколько тебе нету.  :Smile:  И просто изначально когда его делали, стрелочек просто напросто не было, и на клавиатуре было клавишь почти в два раза меньше. Сейчас никто менять не будет, так как все давно (очень давно) прикли пользоваться так как есть, а удобство - это просто привычка.  А крут ВИМ не тем, что в нём буквами можно по тексту перемещать, а своими возможностями.

To lefsha: ты слишком много говоришь про вещи в которых ты совершенно не разбираешься. А поскольку ты просто пытаешься работать под линуксом, так как будто это была бы винда, то мне просто лень тебя переубеждать и парировать твои несправедливые назды на технолигии, которые в линуксе используются. Просто постарайся не пользоваться тем, что тебе не удобно, и жизнь покажется тебе прекрасной. 

ЗЫ: единственное в чём ты (частично) прав - это что касается MC. Он имеет кучу недостатков, которые впрочем достаточно резво устраняются  :Wink: 

----------

## lefsha

 *ZByte wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ну не могу сказать про evolution и sylpheed, но (!), зуб даю!  что thunderbird хранит всю свою почту в maildir-формате! Т.е. ты берёшь свои папочки просто копируешь в дерево папок твоего аккаунта в thunderbird и всё! он сам всё увидит, прочитает и проиндексирует всю почту.  Причём это как под линуксом, так и под виндами, всё работает одинаково.
> 
> 

 

Угу. Знаем мы это "одинаково". Я только что этим страдал,

а ты мне будешь очки втирать...

Вот именно что берешь и по файльно копируешь свою

почту в новый профайл который только что создал.

*nix не в укор ему будет сказано еще отличает

большие и маленькие буквы - а я любил под win

все делать маленьким...

 *ZByte wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Какой модем? ребята вы что??? а как же RS-232 ??? очень много лет назад и по сей день без этого порта и без возможности работать консоли с выводом на любое последовательное устройство не мыслима просто жизнь. Вы по технической не просвещённости просто не представляете сколько устройств можно сконфигурировать только (!) через удалённую консоль.
> 
> 

 

Да мне без разницы. Модем или что. Почему то сейчас

я могу передавать все что надо и по модему

и по RS-232, а тогда значит не мог...

Дело не в модемах, а кривизне рук и хронической

поддержки стандартов которые не просто устарели

а уже мумифицировались. А о просвещенности не Вам

судить мил человек. Ничего личного.

 *ZByte wrote:*   

> 
> 
> а програм залочивания консоли нету и я думаю, что никогда не будет, так как нету такой проблемы, эта функциональность никому не нужна, просто вы пытаетесь работать в консоли так, как будто это графическая оболочка! Эх, где всеми забытые времене ДОСа.....
> 
> 

 

Отучайтесь говорить за всех. ВЫ не есть все.

До тех пор пока куча, список приводить глупо,

программ не появилось под виндами все они в

*nix были не нужны. А теперь вдруг понадобились...

С другой стороны я лично не понимаю разницы

между работой в консоле и графике с точки зрения

лочки. Я не уверен, что Вы будете в состоянии мне

это объяснить.

 *ZByte wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Я тебе могу объяснить: просто ВИМу уже столько лет, сколько тебе нету.  И просто изначально когда его делали, стрелочек просто напросто не было, и на клавиатуре было клавишь почти в два раза меньше. Сейчас никто менять не будет, так как все давно (очень давно) прикли пользоваться так как есть, а удобство - это просто привычка.  А крут ВИМ не тем, что в нём буквами можно по тексту перемещать, а своими возможностями.
> 
> 

 

Вы будете смеяться но я старше vim раза в 2...

Так что аргумент не принят, да и корректность его хромает.

Кроме того это был пример того, что люди как научились

играть на 3 струнах так и продолжают, когда струн давно уже 12. Мало того это вводится стандартом и потом начинаются

извращения на тему, а как сделать так чтобы работало...

 *ZByte wrote:*   

> 
> 
> To lefsha: ты слишком много говоришь про вещи в которых ты совершенно не разбираешься. А поскольку ты просто пытаешься работать под линуксом, так как будто это была бы винда, то мне просто лень тебя переубеждать и парировать твои несправедливые назды на технолигии, которые в линуксе используются. Просто постарайся не пользоваться тем, что тебе не удобно, и жизнь покажется тебе прекрасной. 
> 
> 

 

1. Первое предложение говорит лишь о том что возразить нечего. Равносильно - дурак - сам дурак.

2. Я давно пытаюсь работать под линуксом как будто бы

это FreeBSD и вот только начиная с Gentoo у меня это худо бедно получается...

3. Лень переубеждать и парировать... см пункт1

4. К сожалению не получается не пользоваться тем,

что не нравится, потому как часто тебя заставляют

консоль, xterm или все остальное еще хуже.

А так я бы с радостью последовал бы этому совету.

 *ZByte wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ЗЫ: единственное в чём ты (частично) прав - это что касается MC. Он имеет кучу недостатков, которые впрочем достаточно резво устраняются 

 

Устранения в студию...

И потом корректно сказано - недостатков. Если бы говорили

об отсутствии возможностей, то список был бы страниц на 10...

P.S. Опять же прошу заметить - ничего личного.

Все комментарии касательно Ваших слов, но не вашей

персоны.

Цель сего диспута понятное дело не решить всех проблем,

а попытаться добиться того, чтобы ярые фанаты *nix

смотрели на него трезво, а не через розовые очки

и что самое главное не пинали тех кто пользовался windows

и теперь желает (слава богу, что желает) перейти на

линух, хотя бы в силу его бесплатности или из-за любопытства.

Потому как любой взгляд любого человека есть всегда

взгляд с одной стороны и этот человек не ведает,

что будет если посмотреть на проблему с другой стороны,

в не зависимости от его знаний и умственных способностей.

И вот слава богу что мы такие разные. И именно это мы должны

ценить в друг друге, а не отталкиваться из за этого.

Я все сказал.

----------

## ABVGD

Позвольте по теме?  :Smile: 

Имеем рабочую виртуальную консоль, на которой в данный момент что-то присходит. Нам нужно отлучиться и заблокировать доступ к консоли (всем виртуальным консолям).

Делаем: 

```
$ ^Z

$ bg 1 (или какой там уже набежал номер)

$ clear 

$ vlock [--all]
```

Вернулись, набрали пароль, выполнили fg 1 (или какой там уже набежал номер).

Опция "--all" блокирует переключение между вирт. консолями. Это сильнее, чем logout.

Вариант? 

Наверняка можно как-то привязать комбинацию клавиш, но, увы, не знаю как.

----------

## viy

 *ABVGD wrote:*   

> Позвольте по теме? 

 

Ввиду последних сообщений, это больше тянет на off-топик  :Wink: 

----------

## Nelud

Ну и оффтопа написали!!!  :Smile: 

По теме: для кого пишется документация на www.gentoo.org??? Gentoo/x86 Installation Tips & Tricks - Leaving your Terminal

----------

## chernousov

 *lefsha wrote:*   

> Я все сказал.

 Пусть оффтопик, но сказал шикарно. Уважаю. Всецело согласен.

----------

## GreenDragon

 *lefsha wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Тут ведь любимый редактор VIM.
> 
> Мне до сих пор не доступно почему перемещать
> ...

 

Странно, а почему я пользуюсь именно стрелочками, а так же "PageUp" и ее антиподом?

 *lefsha wrote:*   

> 
> 
> MC под X. Почему там даже те убогие возможности
> 
> не работают??? У меня значит и видюха неплохая
> ...

 

Какие именно "убогие возможности не работают?"

Можно примеры?

Как Вы говорите - никаких наездов - хочется понять о чем это Вы.

----------

